# George Michael died of natural causes



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2017)

George Michael died of natural causes, a coroner has confirmed.

The pop star suffered a dilated cardiomyopathy with myocarditis and fatty liver, according to Darren Salter, senior coroner for Oxfordshire.

The star died aged 53 on Christmas Day at his home in Goring-on-Thames, Oxfordshire.

Thames Valley Police originally said his death was unexplained but not suspicious and an initial post-mortem examination was "inconclusive".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-39193367

53


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2017)

Well I was expecting to be drug related.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Well how sad is that so young may he rest in peace xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 7, 2017)

It's sad whatever the cause but maybe somewhat naive to suggest it's not 'drug' related from chronic past use as opposed to an acute episode. Even by his own admissions he'd had 'issues'. However he was super talented and will be missed.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 7, 2017)

And this is deemed natural causes? It's all the cocaine he snorted.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 7, 2017)

In an interview he admitted using crack cocaine, he was very open about his drug use. It's very sad, I grew up to his music, lots came out after his death about his financial generosity to others which he never publicised.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 7, 2017)

It's very sad whatever the cause. .  He had such amazing talent and was such a great  performer. Saw him many times over the years. Very sad he's gone.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 7, 2017)

The heart issues were a natural cause. What caused the heart problem is another issue.  Said on the radio that they couldn't tell if the drugs had been the cause.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 9, 2017)

Drug abuse or not, it's very sad.


----------

